# How to enable "Profile ID" box in my profile?



## Kurana4390e (May 16, 2011)

Just like the following link: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darkgoose/


I understand its just a box where the picture is placed but i would like to put my Real Life picture there. ^^ /

How do i get the box there to post my picture? Thank You <3


----------



## Kihari (May 16, 2011)

Control panel > Account settings Profile info > Profile ID.

This is a drop-down box that appears about halfway down the page. The picture you want to set it as must be in your scraps folder, and you can select its title from that list.


----------



## AtlanticWolf1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm having the same problem and I still can't seem to enable it. I go to that exact place where the Profile ID selection is, but the drop down box only allows me to choose 'Disabled'. There's no choice to enable it. Do I have to submit something in scraps in order for Enable to appear, or am I too unfortunate to have it enabled?


----------



## Williamca (Jan 2, 2014)

AtlanticWolf1 said:


> I'm having the same problem and I still can't seem to enable it. I go to that exact place where the Profile ID selection is, but the drop down box only allows me to choose 'Disabled'. There's no choice to enable it. Do I have to submit something in scraps in order for Enable to appear, or am I too unfortunate to have it enabled?




Oh wait I see now, to have an image selection for you "Profile ID" you need to have an image in scraps.


----------



## AtlanticWolf1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, got it! Thank you much!


----------

